# need some experinced advice on water line/HDPE project



## js1579 (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks for looking at my question. This will sound like a dumb question to some of you but I have not done one particular part of this before., I am planning on bidding on a project involving running a 10 inch pvc water line, no troubles there. However, there is a requirement to run a 400 foot HDPE encasement under a wide creek. What is the best process used to run the 10" pvc through the HDPE. 400 feet seems like a long way to push pvc through fused HDPE from one end. Also sounds like alot of electrofusion couplings. Will the entire trench need to be exposed. Any positive advice will be greatly appreciated

thanks
new poster


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Welcome to the site.

I have no clue, sorry.

Maybe one of the other guys will have some advice.


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 7, 2009)

I don't have any answers only a question. What are the main differences between installing 8" DI water line vs. 8" PVC water line.
Seems to me that you will have to push the pvc thru. I'm sure the more experienced guys will have an answer for you.


----------



## D-Excavator (Jun 21, 2009)

I would start with speaking to the manufacturer. Seems as if they always have some hot-rod gagdet that may help you.


----------



## Earthworkssdu (Jan 5, 2009)

We would usually directional bore the HDPE pipe under the river and tie it back in to the PVC pipe. I have never used the HDPE as an encasement for the PVC. Although I would caution that we have had a problem with long runs of PVC in a conduit coming apart under pressure and reseating themselves when the pressure was off due to no back filling around the joints. Good Luck


----------



## Southern Build (Feb 25, 2009)

Why would you even consider using the HDPE as a casing? Since its fused into one pipe I think the possibility of a leak is tiny compaired to trying to push 20 peices through it following the curviture of the HDPE. We always just join the HDPE to the PVC at each end of the bore. The o.d. should be the same size, although i.d. will be much less on the HDPE.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

I am confused. Will the 10" waterline be fused or have gasketed bells ?? I would be weary on this because since a pressurized piped will be inside another pipe, there will be no backfill on top of it, preventing a leak. I would talk it over with the engineer and water company. I would much rather see a D.I. crossing or have it encased in concrete.


----------



## JDavis21835 (Feb 27, 2009)

Around here HDPE crossings are common. But sleeving pvc thru it is not. Around here a flange is fused to the HDPE. Then it is bolted to the rest of the water line. If using HDPE as a sleeve, why not run HDPE pipe thru the sleeve, this way you know it will follow. You also wont have the PVC wanting to on seat itself. If they will not budge, I would recommend grouting the lines once installed, that way there will be no chance of the PVC moving.


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

I have a feeling the original poster is confused and doesn't know how to read the plans or has any idea of how things are supposed to be done and why.


----------



## js1579 (Jul 7, 2009)

I have a feeling youre a douchebag. plans were read correct and project is done. thanks to others who provided positive feedback.


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

Maybe I am, but what did you end up doing? 

All the other previous poster had never heard of anything like this, and most of them have been in this business for as long as I have or longer, 30+ years.

But I am also tired of seeing these first post questions, contribute something first then ask. I have never asked a question yet.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Any pics ??


----------

